
Rebecca Black’s “Friday”, Or: Dear Internet, You Should Be Ashamed of Yourself - smacktoward
https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2011/03/rebecca-blacks-friday-or-dear-internet-you-should-be-ashamed-of-yourself/
======
MilnerRoute
This is from 2011.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebecca_Black](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebecca_Black)

------
rhapsodic
I thought this would be a "where are they now?" piece, but no, it was written
in 2011 when people were talking about this particular music video.

~~~
rhapsodic
I get it now. The OP posted an old article from his own blog.

------
throwaway1748
Ah, a simpler time

